# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  flickr?

## GramChop

what happened to it?  is anyone else having issues?

----------


## MIke R

different format....I dont like it

----------


## MIke R

and my phone suddenly doesnt want to upload pics to it...dont know if its the phone or Flickr

----------


## GramChop

i HATE it!

when i grab the url to add it to a post, it doesn't work.

TEST:

----------


## GramChop

see?  what the heck???  help!

----------


## GramChop

[img][/img] 

ok....i tried grabbing the html.

----------


## MIke R

there needs to be a jpg on the end of that...go back and grab that..you need to click on SHARE over the picture to get the correct URL

----------


## GramChop

i did....but there's no ".jpg" at the end of the string.

----------


## MIke R

it worked for me..its just a pain in the ass now..you have to click Share This and find the URL in the middle of all that gobbly gook

----------


## MIke R

> i did....but there's no ".jpg" at the end of the string.




its not in the end..its in the middle.....the end would make far too much sense....start at static and scroll to jpg..and copy and paste

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> i did....but there's no ".jpg" at the end of the string.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not in the end..its in the middle.....the end would make far too much sense....start at static and scroll to jpg..and copy and paste



TEST:

----------


## GramChop

well, lookie there!  

you're right...what a royal pain in the butt!  that is enough to make me end my relationship with flickr!

----------


## MIke R

yeah it sucks...why do people _insist_ on fixing things that are not broken????

----------


## GramChop

dunno!  it bogles my brain sometimes!

thank you for your help...i really appreciate it!!

----------


## andynap

the url for me is too short. What the hell did they do?

----------


## JEK

Simple way is to click on the image, select different sizes and then right click and copy the address. Actually easier than the old way.

----------


## JEK



----------


## MIke R

really>>????I think I tried that and it didn't work
...hmmmmm....let me go back and check

nothing happened when I right clicked on the picture...either just a right click or if I did right click with control  it just gave me options to the save the image

----------


## andynap

I don't get John's right click either- I have to pretend to save it and copy the url

----------


## JEK

Above is on a Mac only. On a PC, right Click, Properties and copy URL

----------


## JEK

You must be in View All Sizes mode to do the Right Click.

----------


## andynap

> Above is on a Mac only. On a PC, right Click, Properties and copy URL



It's the same as Save but both open a new window.

----------


## MIke R

I am on my Mac...I went to view all sizes...opened up a Medium of a new pic...copied the addy...and everytime I paste in here...the previous picture of the guy and his kid with a fish comes on instead of the new image...

----------


## JEK

On a PC, Right Click Properties and copy URL. no Save needed

----------


## JEK

> I am on my Mac...I went to view all sizes...opened up a Medium of a new pic...copied the addy...and everytime I paste in here...the previous picture of the guy and his kid with a fish comes on instead of the new image...



Operator error. You aren't really copying the new URL

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know..I figured it out...Im just a little slow...LOL

----------


## GramChop

TEST:

----------


## GramChop

well yippee do da!!!  great tip, pops....i think i'll keep you around for awhile!!!!

----------


## andynap

It's an extra step that wasn't there before and no help on the site that I can see altho there are pages amd pages of Q&A. Stupid.

----------


## JEK

I think it is one less step and easier than before. FAQs are for Dummies :)

----------


## GramChop

> I think it is one less step and easier than before. *FAQs are for Dummies* :)



my name is missy and i am a dummy!!

----------


## JEK

Maybe, maybe not, but you have me for your FAQ :)

----------


## GramChop

and for that....i thank you - truly!!

----------


## Voosh

FWIW. I resent various sites going "newer and better" many times (with no clue for you on how to do it again just to do what you used to do.) 

THIS site gave all sorts of handholding to get through the transition. Cool!  

Others, like AOL, Yahoo, Google and others forget you and make you start over from square one. Better living through ... 

Just did a couple runs through Flickr and searching Yahoo pics for some posts. The pics are there but ya have to scrounge through to "catch them." Dumb transition. IMHO.   



 



That pic "pulled" from Flickr just now. It was easier before, now you have to hit the sizing options on "Action" and right click on pic to save (on a PC.) Simple transition directions on the screens would make more sense. IMHO. 

Dawg and I are gonna take a run and shrug it off. I have to get some new tires on a car later today. Went to the online site. Reviewed options. Called in my order and set a time. They confirmed, as we discussed options. No problem.

----------


## Eddie

I got divorced because I was tired of FAQ's...  :-)

----------


## Voosh

I have a great aversion to any book or article that starts with "blah, blah, blah" for Dummies. If you were a dummy ya probably wouldn't have found it in the first place. If ya did, you'd still be asking.  This site's folks are probably at 100% at "getting it." Nothing wrong with asking questions. Anytime. 

As for FAQs, minefield territory sometimes.   :Big Grin:  

IMHO.

----------


## Petri

> I got divorced because I was tired of FAQ's...  :-)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRRkJ95RxIo ?

----------


## Voosh

This must be mid-summer house cleaning. A number of sites that I visit are changing. 

My fav notice from a music site tonite (which was simple and easy) - 


*"*SDF members: you will need to recover your password to post on the new forum. CLICK HERE to go to Password Recovery. All others, you must be registered to post on this forum. CLICK HERE above to register now.*"* 


IMHO. Straightforward. Easy. "That's the way to do it." Kudos to our webmaster and _those_ mods that keep us here.   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  

Stand up and applaud them. Right now! 

OK. Ya can sit down or fall down now.

All The Best To All, 

V.

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by eddie
> 
> I got divorced because I was tired of FAQ's...  :-)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRRkJ95RxIo ?



petri.....that is HILARIOUS!!!  and oh, so true!!!

----------


## Dennis

> I got divorced because I was tired of FAQ's...  :-)




Put that on a bumper sticker or tee-shirt and start villa shopping...

----------

